# South Texas Green Jays



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

These colorful, raucous South Texas clowns never fail to entertain.

All photos taken in Bee County.

Enjoy!

_All images Â©Cissy Beasley_


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice
Beautiful birds


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Great pictures of beautiful birds. Thanks for sharing !


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very nice


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

#5, great shot! Great set


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

great shots! I have been trying for a few months to get some quality shots of them at our lease, tricky birds to get to cooperate!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Those are cool*

Man those are colorful and as always awesome shots.

Griz


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good job on these. I have yet to capture a Green Jay. Dont see them up here in Santa Fe.


----------



## DawgFish (Jun 24, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Beautiful images and fantastic captures!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great action catches. There were a few Green Jays at Choke Canyon for a while but they seem to have left not that its warming up.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, congrats!


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

pg542 said:


> #5, great shot! Great set


Agreed, #5 is the best


----------



## Grand Passage (Oct 14, 2013)

Great pictures of a beautiful and interesting bird!


Sent from my iPhone while sitting on the toilet.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## 7701mistyc (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome!! Loved these shots!! I esp. love the one where he has all the seeds in his beak! lol


----------

